# Autofeed On Mondiale Celtic 14 Doesnt Work



## gueledebois (Jul 10, 2016)

A while ago I bought a secondhand Mondiale Celtic 14 lathe (http://www.lathes.co.uk/mondiale/page2.html).


The 3-phase engine was burned when the previous owner ran it on a wrong voltage. I had the engine rewired and reinstalled it and now it runs smooth.


It’s my first lathe and I know almost nothing of turning (except to be very careful).


There seems to be a problem with the autofeed. When I engage the autofeed it doesn't work.






.
In the first half of the movie I manually turn the side of the engine and in the second half of the movie I manually turn the side of the autofeed. The big gear in the middle I think should do the transmission of the engine to the autofeed. According the manual there's also a safeguard when too much force is put on the autofeed a pen breaks. I checked the pen and its's ok.


On the right side of the big gear there's a round part and when I pushed  against it  with some thongs while the engine was turning I momentarily had engaged once the autofeed. Since then I couldn't reproduce this.

Here's an image from the manual showing the structure of the gears:
View attachment 132213


I think the problem is with pin nr5 marked on the schematics. I allready tried to get movement on the pin, but it doesn't move. 

Does anybody have any suggestion to fix my problem ?


----------



## LucknowKen (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello and welcome gueledebois:
The Mondiale Celtic 14 lathe you linked to is a fine looking machine.
It is not clear (to me) if you are having issues with the cross feed, longitudinal feed, or both.
I have checked out the other links you posted but i am sorry to say that i am unable to help.

From your link:

The 4 t.p.i. leadscrew was ground finished for accuracy and its bronze engagement clasp nuts adjustable for backlash; the power feeds were taken to the apron by a separate keyed shaft working though a torque-limiting coupling that also, very usefully, permitted work to be turned against stops.

The drive shaft from the gearbox transmitted its power through a worm and wheel to a shaft that passed vertically though the centre line of the casting; at the top of the shaft a double-sided dog clutch (operated by a very large combined selection and engagement quadrant lever on the face of the apron) moved up or down to select power surfacing and sliding feeds respectively.

Good luck with your new lathe.
lk


----------



## gueledebois (Jul 26, 2016)

It's actually both : the leadscrew doesn't turn when the feedlever is engaged. The feed is activated through a gearbox. 

"A torque-limiting coupling" -> does this mean that when the load is too heavy it doesn't turn at all ?


----------

